# Show off your Paints!



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hey everybody!

So I've heard about several people here having paints, and I want to see some pictures.

I've got a tobiano paint horse to show off. He's not mine, but he's 'mine' if you know what I mean, lol. I only have my profile picture to look at right now, but I've got more to come. 

So post some pics and give a short description of your paint horses! Include what pattern they are if you can, if not just give a little snip of information that you want us to know.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here's Wyatt, my brown paint gelding. He's not registered, but he's the best horse I've ever owned. 5 years old and nearly 17 HH, but a big puppy dog.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

@PaintedPonies92 Very handsome! My gelding isn't registered either. I have no idea what his bloodlines or anything are. I'd actually really like to know who mine's parents are, just because I want to know what my amazing horse came from.


----------



## CrazyLegs262 (Jan 17, 2014)

Here's my boy, Ruger. He's a bay overo with two blue eyes. His momma was a black overo and dad was bay quarter horse. 




My other is Crazy Legs she's grade paint she's strawberry roan with white up her legs and under her belly.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I found out who his sire was a few months into owning him, but not much about the dam, only that she was mistaken for a thoroughbred, but is just a quarter horse that was super old and very tall. Sire is a black and white tobiano though and they both share the same head shape from the picture I found.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Here's a link to my photobucket horse album. That's much easier than listing them all. LOL 

Horse by Sallie Webster | Photobucket


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

here is odie and his fabulous self. his sire is a registered paint but dam was who knows what. some sort of pinto stock horse. he is a chestnut tobiano with possible sabino and frame.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

@JCnGrace ;

http://s848.photobucket.com/user/Sasamy51/media/Horse/Untitled-4.jpg.html?sort=6&o=12

He really reminds me of my boy. Here he is when we were just chilling out on a warm day :








Wonky bridle, lol. That thing was very short lived, pay it no mind.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Here's my boy. He's a black pinto paint/Percheron cross. His sire was "Little Bit of Black" (Little Bit of Black Paint). His dam was "Edelweiss Ida," a Percheron mare registered with the CPA (Canadian Percheron Association). He ended up right about 17hh (he was 15hh when I bought him as a barely-handled 2yo stud colt).

His full name is "Buenos Aires" because his star is in the shape of South America. We call him Aires (pronounced like Aries, the god of war).

His sire:


His dam and Aires as a foal:



And my boy now (this was taken about a month ago...he just turned 7 on the 6th):


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

@JCnGrace

Is that horse (the one I linked) still yours? If so is his name Thunder (wasn't sure if that's his name or something else.)?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Patti and Chippy (LA Peppermint Patti & Hal's Mint Chip, pending) Both are Tobiano with no other patterns, both are Pinto registered









Honey Boo Boo & Bo (Bright as a Star & Bodacious Okie Gunner) Boo is Splash 1, nothing else and reg'd APHA, Bo was solid and gelded so never tested to see if he carried something










Boo Two (Honey Boo Boo X Gunner On Ice), she's at least Splash 1. Not yet registered APHA and haven't tested her to see if she has SW2 as well.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Ugh, Honey Boo Boo is such a doll <3<3!!!

EDIT--My Paint doesn't have any white... does that count? ;D


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Sure, they're solid Paint Bred or solid Pinto Bred. Bo was solid and reg'd with APHA as a solid. Boo Two hasn't stopped moving long enough for me to check for belly spots. If nothing there, I'm not sure she'll have enough white to get full papers, but that's ok, I got what I wanted and she can be reg'd solid too.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Oh, I'm aware 
I was mostly asking if that was alright by OP xD!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Lol, yep. Perfectly fine with me!

I didn't think about solid paints originally, but I'm definitely interested to see what paint (any paints) that everyone has.


Is that Gunner @Zexious? He's definitely a handsome boy.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Close! ^^ Gator c: His registered name is G Series.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Zexious said:


> ^Close! ^^ Gator c: His registered name is G Series.


 
Lol, whoops. Sorry, I guess I got messed up when I saw Boo. :faceshot:


I've looked at his page, but I don't remember what you guys compete in. I'm thinking about teaching my boy something new so he isn't bored, but I doubt we'll ever compete.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Here is a collage of my stallion, Spirit of Kings... The cow picture was the first time he had ever seen a cow. The family portrait in with our solid mate, Patsy Pay(by our 5X National Champion stallion, Silky McTavish, out of a Magnolia Pay daughter).

Sorry, I have tried multiple ways to post this photo, and it just does not show up....


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Sure, they're solid Paint Bred or solid Pinto Bred. Bo was solid and reg'd with APHA as a solid. Boo Two hasn't stopped moving long enough for me to check for belly spots. If nothing there, I'm not sure she'll have enough white to get full papers, but that's ok, I got what I wanted and she can be reg'd solid too.


Boo Two has enough face white to qualify for regular APHA papers.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> @*JCnGrace*
> 
> Is that horse (the one I linked) still yours? If so is his name Thunder (wasn't sure if that's his name or something else.)?


Yes, he's still mine. He's a lifer (not for sale). He was our stallion until we decided to quit breeding and then I had him gelded. His registered name is Painted Thunder Cloud aka Thunder.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

JCnGrace said:


> Boo Two has enough face white to qualify for regular APHA papers.


I was hoping she did. Just wasn't positive. Skipppeeeee!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

This link shows a diagram.

Color Requirements


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Before he retired we showed Hunter/Jumper


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's where I get uncertain: 

B. For the purpose of this rule, the term “natural Paint marking” shall mean a predominant hair coat color with at least one contrasting area of solid white hair of the required size with some underlying unpigmented skin
present on the horse at the time of its birth. This solid white area must be in the prescribed zone depicted in the illustration below. In the event the horse has a predominantly white hair coat, the term “natural Paint marking” shall mean at least one contrasting area of the required size of colored hair with some underlying pigmented skin present on the horse at the time of its birth. This colored area must be in the prescribed zone depicted in the illustration below.

C. The “natural Paint marking” as described in B above must extend more than two-inches (2”) and be in the prescribed zone depicted in the illustration below.

D. The “natural Paint markings” on a horse with both parents registered as described in Rule RG-015. may be anywhere on the horse’s body or legs behind a line:

1. (Reference point 1) from the base of the ear forward horizontally to the base of the other ear; or
2. From the base of the ear to the outside corner of the eye, continuing to the corner of the mouth; or
3. From the corner of the mouth, under the chin, to the other corner of the mouth; 

(She obviously has the facial white)

But then you add this: 

E. To be eligible for registration in the Regular Registry, a horse must possess one additional Paint Horse trait (see RG-070.F.) that need not be visible from a standing position if the “natural Paint marking”:

EXCEPTION II: occurs in an extension of a face marking beyond reference point 1. The “natural Paint marking” must extend more than 2-inches, be one solid white area and have some underlying unpigmented skin. The extension must be in excess of two inches beyond the line specified (either horizontally or vertically).

F. Additional Paint Horse traits for purposes of this registration rule are listed below. These traits alone do not qualify a horse for the Regular Registry.

1. White leg markings extending above the knee and/or hocks;
2. Glass, blue or watch eye(s);
3. Apron face or bald face, described as outside a line from the inside corner of the eye to the inside corner of the nostril;
4. White on the jaw or lower lip;
5. Blue zone around a “natural Paint marking”;
6. Two color mane, one color being natural white;
7. Dark areas or freckles in white hair on the face or legs;
8. White areas in the non-visible zone, excluding the head, completely surrounded by a contrasting color;
9. A contrasting area of another color in the non-visible zone including the head, on the predominantly white horse.

So are they saying, yes, she has enough facial white all by itself, or no, she has to have another area of white?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Trying this picture YET again!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

They do like to get confusing with their rules but I don't think you're going to have a problem. I've seen horses that qualified for regular registry with less white on them than your filly. I think she qualifies under exception II:

EXCEPTION II: occurs in an extension of a face marking beyond reference point 1. The “natural Paint marking” must extend more than 2-inches, be one solid white area and have some underlying unpigmented skin. The extension must be in excess of two inches beyond the line specified (either horizontally or vertically).


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah, I was doing ok until I got to the if/then registration rules part. "If registered under RG-015, then" or "If under RG - 070 then". LOL! She's qualified for reg under RG-015, so I think we'll be fine.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah I registered mine regular on face white alone (even though she has a belly spot up by her teats, but who wants to put a measuring tape up there when they are foals lol).


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

That's good to know! ^^^^^^


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

@oh vair oh -- Gorgeous! And good info--I didn't realize that was an option!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok...figured out the old photobucket account password....this is my Spirit.....


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

All of these horses are beautiful or handsome (respectively :wink

Still looking forward to more additions here, but thanks to everybody that's shared their paints up to this point!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

All APHA Paints here...

"Angel" (Showdown Suzy Q), our 22 year old lead mare and penner, bay tobiano with two blue eyes.










"Mandy" (Ultimate Fleet), our 21 year old halter and broodmare (now retired), sorrel overo.










"Lady" (Intimidated Skip), our 14 year old trail mare, chestnut tovero, daughter of Mandy.










"Cinnamon" (Tommy Spekled Supreme), our 12 year old trail mare, sorrel overo.










and finally, "Buckshot" (Tommys Gamblingman), our 3 year old black, tobiano colt, son of Lady, and now being started under saddle.


----------



## aclassicalpaint (Feb 11, 2015)

This is my mare, Misty (not registered). It's a picture from Halloween, the only one I have on this laptop! She turns 11 in two days


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Blessing, RIP



















Patti's only other foal, Hillbilly Harley as a baby about 1 month old and as a bigger baby......about 9 months old










Boo's foal between Bo & Boo Two, Ducati as a yearling in his brand new 78" blanket. All are either reg'd Paint (solid) or Pinto


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Here is our Angus "Gus" he is 18 now!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

@aclassicalpaint your pic isn't showing up for me.

Ducati is stunning @Dreamcatcher Arabians! I am in absolute love with that coat color and handsome face. Can I steal him??


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Ducati is stunning @Dreamcatcher Arabians! I am in absolute love with that coat color and handsome face. Can I steal him??


LOL! No, but he'll be for sale sometime next year when he's learned to be a good saddle horse and learned how to chase a cow (for fun, he's not a cow horse), have a rope thrown off of him, had a gun shot off of him, carried a flag, gone on trail rides and a few shows. Then I'll be ready to sell him.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> LOL! No, but he'll be for sale sometime next year when he's learned to be a good saddle horse and learned how to chase a cow (for fun, he's not a cow horse), have a rope thrown off of him, had a gun shot off of him, carried a flag, gone on trail rides and a few shows. Then I'll be ready to sell him.


Whoever gets him is a really lucky person. Lol, I'm not in any position to buy a horse, but man would I love to have one like him. He's gorgeous and looks very sweet. I love my gelding and wouldn't take anything for him, there's just something I like about Ducati. 

How big is he, and what kind of temperament does he have? (Just curious)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> there's just something I like about Ducati.
> 
> How big is he, and what kind of temperament does he have? (Just curious)


He would be a lap dog if he could be. He's so willing it's unbelievable (gets it from his daddy Skippy), fearless, and so far at least, spookless, no buck, no rear, wouldn't dream of biting or kicking. My trainer says he's more athletic than Bo (same mother different sire) and he LOVED Bo. He's the kind of horse that if he was a mini, he'd be utterly spoiled because people couldn't say no or discipline him. The good news is, he only threw one wall eyed fit in the 2 years before he went out to the trainer and I got after him hard that day, only actually touched him with the lash on the carrot stick once though, and never again. Very willing horse. I haven't sticked him since he went to the trainers but he was 15.2 then. He's going to be a fair sized horse when he's finished growing and bulks up. He's also going to be hard for me to sell, because I really really LIKE him a lot.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

@Roux -- Your Gus looks like such a gentleman! /swoon


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Here is my Paint. APHA registered Rodeo Time. Rodeo's sire is a 16hh TB, and his dam is a 15.3 Paint. Rodeo is a 15hh chestnut overo. I bought him pretty much sight unseen, quite a few photos, but bought him after spending 10min with him on a rainy day. He was 9mo old when I bought him, and he turned 6yrs a few months back. Ive done all his training myself, and Im thrilled to have gotten as lucky as I have with him....


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> He would be a lap dog if he could be. He's so willing it's unbelievable (gets it from his daddy Skippy), fearless, and so far at least, spookless, no buck, no rear, wouldn't dream of biting or kicking. My trainer says he's more athletic than Bo (same mother different sire) and he LOVED Bo. He's the kind of horse that if he was a mini, he'd be utterly spoiled because people couldn't say no or discipline him. The good news is, he only threw one wall eyed fit in the 2 years before he went out to the trainer and I got after him hard that day, only actually touched him with the lash on the carrot stick once though, and never again. Very willing horse. I haven't sticked him since he went to the trainers but he was 15.2 then. He's going to be a fair sized horse when he's finished growing and bulks up. He's also going to be hard for me to sell, because I really really LIKE him a lot.


Wow, he sounds amazing; super well mannered. I wish I could meet him but unfortunately that won't happen. 

Everyone has got to have at least one fit, come on. 

If he was 15.2 then he definitely will be pretty big. If you don't want to sell him then why are you? I understand horse management and all but sometimes there's a horse you've just gotta keep. How old is he now, 3?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

@csimkunas6 -- He's gorgeous. Love the white on his face!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Zexious said:


> @csimkunas6 -- He's gorgeous. Love the white on his face!


Thank you! For the most part,he keeps his face pretty clean, except at feed time, he'll get his food which is just alfalfa pellets soaked for a while, all over his face and up by his eyes! lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> If you don't want to sell him then why are you? I understand horse management and all but sometimes there's a horse you've just gotta keep.
> 
> How old is he now, 3?


Well, as my trainer put it, "You own the factory. Make another one." I bred him to train, show and sell after I ride him for a while. 

He's now 2, he'll be ready to sell when he's 3. 

I'm not getting any younger, so I'll sell him to someone who will appreciate him. I've got my 'stay forever' horses, don't want to be in a position that when I can no longer ride and show that I've got 10 horses to still care for. I've slowed waaaay down on the breeding so that I CAN put time and money into them and sell them when they're really ready.


----------



## aclassicalpaint (Feb 11, 2015)

Huh..It keeps saying "attachments pending approval"?


----------



## sunshade (Jul 23, 2014)

Here's our paintxthoroughbred baby, Hawthorne.  He's about about 8 months in these pictures, but he just turned 1 yr recently. His mother is a stocky 16 hand plain bay thoroughbred, and his father was a big tobiano paint.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Late but I'm jumping in! 

I've got Annie, 15.3h, 10 yr old mare, my main riding horse, and she's a diva in the pasture, but a total workaholic under saddle.

Then Toby, semi retired, 18 yr old, 16h. He's a major goofball. 

Then here to visit is my friends spotted saddlebred, Commander. He's the sweetest boy I've ever had the pleasure of working with.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

These are my paints! 

Smokey Joe - 2002 Bucskin Tobiano stallion (my palomino mare is 305 days pregnant to him today and she's showing signs of labor on the way!!)









Cross Wind - 2013 Chestnut Tobiano mare 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BApA_xDqg3B/?taken-by=mydayfullofstars

Romeo - 2014 Bay Tobiano colt (His dad is Cerladdin who was a National Champion Halter Horse for Arabians. Cerladdin was the grandson of Aladdinn!)


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I can't see your first one @bellirina 

The other two are very nice looking though. I really like Romeo.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Did that work?

https://www.instagram.com/p/BAidAZMqgyP/?taken-by=mydayfullofstars


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Yes. He's beautiful!!!!

I absolutely love that mottled color, thanks for sharing him.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Here is Jackson, he is outta loose fence by ****ty mare


http://www.horseforum.com/members/41643/album/stuff-things-5375/menjack-36995.jpg
http://www.horseforum.com/members/41643/album/stuff-things-5375/jacknme-36994.jpg


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

6gun Kid said:


> Here is Jackson, he is outta loose fence by ****ty mare
> 
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/members/41643/album/stuff-things-5375/menjack-36995.jpg
> http://www.horseforum.com/members/41643/album/stuff-things-5375/jacknme-36994.jpg


You know they're both the same picture? Either way he's very pretty. He looks like he's got a bigger head and is stockier than mine, but it may just be the angle. I love all these shapes and sizes for the paints.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> You know they're both the same picture? Either way he's very pretty. He looks like he's got a bigger head and is stockier than mine, but it may just be the angle. I love all these shapes and sizes for the paints.


 I didn't here is the right one
http://www.horseforum.com/members/41643/album/stuff-things-5375/jacknme-36994.jpg


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Oh okay. Great picture.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Here is the APHA I have now , 3 generations:wink: all bred & raised here. my other horses are AQHA


----------



## Cascading River (May 13, 2016)

We only have two paints.

Sweetie
Missouri Fox Trotter Mare
5 year old
Smokey Black & White

Legend
APHA Stallion
3 year old
Grulla Overo


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Cascading River said:


> We only have two paints.
> 
> Sweetie
> Missouri Fox Trotter Mare
> ...


 
They're both gorgeous. I especially love Legend. Do you breed him or is he not gelded for another reason? Just curious ^^


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's my big ole' paint, Cruiser. He's a 16hh registered APHA gelding, turning 14 on July 4th (Hence his reg name: Bellavista Patriot).


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

karliejaye said:


> Here's my big ole' paint, Cruiser. He's a 16hh registered APHA gelding, turning 14 on July 4th (Hence his reg name: Bellavista Patriot).



O_0 Googley eyed karliejaye 


I saw that pic and went "Woah!" All of the horses here have been pretty, but he's definitely in the few I like A LOT.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

off topic . . . 

but, every time I see the title of this thread in the thread lineup, I read it quickly as "show off your pants", and I think , "why? Why would anyone want to show off their pants?"


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

XD tinyliny! (mentions not working for some reason)




Oh well, at least you're seeing the thread!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> O_0 Googley eyed karliejaye
> 
> 
> I saw that pic and went "Woah!" All of the horses here have been pretty, but he's definitely in the few I like A LOT.




Thank you Blind. He gets compliments all the time and I think he now KNOWS he's handsome. He's got the attitude/ego/pride to match it at times, but he really is a great horse. Honest as the day is long.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

karliejaye said:


> Thank you Blind. He gets compliments all the time and I think he now KNOWS he's handsome. He's got the attitude/ego/pride to match it at times, but he really is a great horse. Honest as the day is long.


 
Mine's the same way! I don't know if you saw the pic I posted of him earlier in the thread or not, but he's there. Whenever I go riding and somebody sees our group, he always gets complemented and he loves to show off when he does. He can be falling asleep while being groomed, but let somebody mention him, lol. He is a good horse though, honest just like you said yours was.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

@tinyliny -- xD You crack me up
@karliejay -- Gah, he's such a looker! /swoon


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

This is my 3/4 Paint, 1/4 Arabian filly. These photos are from the few shows we've done this Spring. She's not normally this clean.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

@Glynnis , is that roaning on her flank in that third pic?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My older girl. She's a really nice horse, riding wise as well as temperament.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> @Glynnis , is that roaning on her flank in that third pic?


Yes, it is. Her flanks have gotten progressively more roan every year. No roan in the background though. I've read that tobiano can cause some flank roaning. Rabicano is also a possibility (although none of that in the background either that I know of), but with all the white and no commercial test available, I guess I'll never know!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Did she test positive for sabino? I'd almost wonder if it was that, as I know it can cause flank roaning, as well (my best friend's filly is most likely sabino and gets very "roany" in summer).


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Did she test positive for sabino? I'd almost wonder if it was that, as I know it can cause flank roaning, as well (my best friend's filly is most likely sabino and gets very "roany" in summer).


I did have her tested for sabino and she is n/n. In fact, she is n/n for all pinto patterns except for tobiano and is n/To.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Patti does that too and she tests only for Tobi, N/T. She has other markings that lead me to think there's some Sabino hiding in there too, but just not one of the ones they can test for.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

I've got a Breeder's Stock Paint gelding. Sunrise Charley AKA Harley. He's got a white spot on his belly.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

So That's Harley! I kept seeing you talk about him but never saw him. He's really handsome.


----------



## DIYHorsemanship (Feb 22, 2014)

You made me miss my Pintos... ;(


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

DIYHorsemanship said:


> You made me miss my Pintos... ;(




You mean you don't have them anymore?


If you do or just have pics from when you did, post them for us!


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

@Dream- What would you get if you bread PaintHorrseMares' "Buckshot" to your "Patti" ? Would the colors be the same in the foal?

Beautiful horses everyone but I'm head over heals for Patti! She's wonderful. I'd drive 2 hours to see her any day!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Kyleen Drake said:


> @Dream- What would you get if you bread PaintHorrseMares' "Buckshot" to your "Patti" ? Would the colors be the same in the foal?


Actually, it would depend. If Buckshot is homozygous for Black, then it would most likely be black because Patti is homozygous for Black. She's also heterozygous for agouti and Tobiano. So she's EE Aa nT, if he's EE aa TT then you'd defiinitely get spots. If Patti threw here agouti gene, then you could get Bay.

And thanks for the compliments on Patti, she is the most magical horse! People have come wanting a purebred Arab, solid, and ended up seeing her and they all want Patti. I wish I had 10 of her.


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

So the spots would be the same but the color could be a little different. Still beautiful I bet.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Kyleen Drake said:


> So the spots would be the same but the color could be a little different. Still beautiful I bet.


Yes, especially if he is homozygous for his spots, then the foal would have spots. If he's not, then it's possible you could get a solid but not likely.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

I dont know if this counts, but heres my paint. Lol


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

I love Dream's horses! I really love her 2 year old, he is a charmer. If you're seriously interested in him, he is worth a look. If I were in a better situation, and if Dream thought I could be a good owner, I'd start a bidding war with you over him.. He really is amazing. But I'm not in a good position to keep a horse yet, and won't be for a few years. I need more know-how. Any horse I own deserves that. But if you're serious about buying him, he really is worth it. I loved my time with Dream, her family, and her herd.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Kyleen Drake said:


> I love Dream's horses! I really love her 2 year old, he is a charmer. If you're seriously interested in him, he is worth a look. If I were in a better situation, and if Dream thought I could be a good owner, I'd start a bidding war with you over him.. He really is amazing. But I'm not in a good position to keep a horse yet, and won't be for a few years. I need more know-how. Any horse I own deserves that. But if you're serious about buying him, he really is worth it. I loved my time with Dream, her family, and her herd.



Who are you talking to? If you were talking about Ducati and my earlier post, I AM NOT in any position to keep a horse. You're right though, he's a wonderful horse. I wish I could meet him someday but unfortunately do not think it'll ever happen.


In all honesty if I was in a position though, the first one I'd look to buy would be the gelding I ride. He belongs to a friend but with as close as we've gotten, I'm pretty sure she'd be willing to let me buy him.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Here are my two. Both considered solid. The bay/brown mare has one white heel bulb that looks like it has horns and has black spots in it. The pally has a white sock and two white spots - one close as close can get to the spine but not crossing on his hip and the other on the inside of his back leg. First pally pic when he was a week old and second getting closer to three. You can see the white on the inside of the leg. The glare hides the one on the hip. He has gold spots in the sock and numerous black spots all over.


----------

